# So, how is your eye situation?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess the eyes have it, eh? :lol:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Worn glasses since I was 11 ... school nurse was alerted to problems I was having reading the blackboard. She asked me to identify the first letter on the eye chart - I responded, "what chart!" 

These days I have what's called "graduated bifocals" (can't stand the 'line') where the strength in the lens increases further down the lens. For playing or reading music, I take them off as I don't enjoy getting the crinked from having to tilt my head backwards. 

Kh


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Nothing, I've never worn glasses or needed to, but some people I know only needed some type/s of glasses from their forties or fifties onwards, so even though it hasn't happened thus far, it could still happen!...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

To paraphrase Krummhorn, what poll?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

When I was younger, we had to have our vision tested periodically at school, and mine was always perfect. But lately, I've been having frequent headaches behind my eyes and sometimes finding it hard to focus them on things. So I'm making an eye doctor appointment. I don't want glasses; I would probably lose them or break them, because that's what I do with delicate or expensive things.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Perfect vision up close, things get blurry and car-crashable at a distance.

Also, some say my vision is based on movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Glasses all the time unless I'm reading. When I started wearing them about 10 years ago I really had no idea how bad my sight must have been before then - it was a revelation how all of a sudden things like leaves on trees were in much greater detail and I could now read the pub optics at 10 paces, just silly things like that.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sid James said:


> Nothing, I've never worn glasses or needed to, but some people I know only needed *some type/s of glasses from their forties or fifties onward*s, so even though it hasn't happened thus far, it could still happen!...


Yep, just happening to me after perfect eyesight all my life. I can still read without them, but they make it a lot easier.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Just got a new pair of glasses yesterday. Went back to bifocals. Got tired of having to put my distance glasses on to call on people in a class to answer or comment, then having to take them off to see my notes. I don't really need glasses to read, but they do help a little. Just being able to keep the bifocals on steadily is an advantage.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I use to have 20/10 vision~ Many friends said that it would change once I turned 40 but I doubted it.... I use carving knives for making flutes and at one point I noticed a couple things going on. !st - the greatest critics of my work, wife and daughters, began saying that the details were lacking and possibly the biggest clue was that I was cutting myself more!

At the age of 42ish I stopped denying that my sight was failing and got some glasses. Until last year they were only for reading or doing closeup detail work but now I also need them to see distance. Of course I am 110 years old~can still see long distance without glasses as I do recognize the sun....


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> Glasses all the time unless I'm reading. When I started wearing them about 10 years ago I really had no idea how bad my sight must have been before then - it was a revelation how all of a sudden things like leaves on trees were in much greater detail and I could now read the pub optics at 10 paces, just silly things like that.


That's exactly what happened to me :lol: I had no idea that my sight was bad till I went to the doctor to check when I was around 12 years old. I came outside with glasses and started saying to my dad: "Wow, do things really look like this? I can see every detail!" 

After 2 years I got tired of wearing glasses all the time and got some contact lenses. Once you wear those you never go back! I have those contacts that last an entire month without taking it off, so it's very rare that I ever put on my glasses. I'm not even used to them anymore, if I wear them for a day or 2 the pressure on my nose really annoys me :lol:.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm nearsighted, so I wear them for distance. And when I take them off, everybody looks beautiful.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I miss-clicked on reading glasses, meant to say eyeglasses. My vision sucks. -o_o-

Thought about getting contacts for a while, but they're expensive and time consuming... and unnecessary


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone here had laser treatment? Sounds scary.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Anyone here had laser treatment? Sounds scary.


My mom has! Many years ago she got laser surgery, and now her vision is as good as mine, completely normal.  My parents have been thinking of giving laser surgery to my older brother as a gift some year, because he wears contacts.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> When I was younger, we had to have our vision tested periodically at school, and mine was always perfect. But lately, I've been having frequent headaches behind my eyes and sometimes finding it hard to focus them on things. So I'm making an eye doctor appointment. I don't want glasses; I would probably lose them or break them, because that's what I do with delicate or expensive things.


That's what the lanyard is for. Makes you look dignified, too.

Back when I was young and foolish (as opposed to old and foolish, my current condition) I thought girls looked more intelligent with glasses than without them. I eventually realized that most girls didn't want to look _intelligent_.

Many advertisements and movies propagate the myth of the ordinary looking girl/woman who takes off her spectacles and immediately looks spectacular. I've noticed that 'in real life' she is more apt to look myopic.

Go for the lanyard, _Meaghan_.

:tiphat:


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I've always wanted to do it but at the same time I wasn't very sure, because no one I know had laser surgery... I think I need a guarantee that it's safe and has results by seeing someone I know doing it first :lol:. Not that I can do it yet, I think I need a few more years to be the right age.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Jan said:


> That's exactly what happened to me :lol: I had no idea that my sight was bad till I went to the doctor to check when I was around 12 years old. I came outside with glasses and started saying to my dad: "Wow, do things really look like this? I can see every detail!"
> 
> After 2 years I got tired of wearing glasses all the time and got some contact lenses. Once you wear those you never go back! I have those contacts that last an entire month without taking it off, so it's very rare that I ever put on my glasses. I'm not even used to them anymore, if I wear them for a day or 2 the pressure on my nose really annoys me :lol:.


Which contacts brand do you have? I have Acuvue Oasys, which I love and can wear for a very long time (+16 hours) without any discomfort, although I can't sleep in them without dryness and irritation in the morning. I only wear my glasses for the walk from my bed to my bathroom counter . I need to re-order soon and I'm considering trying out a box of these 30-day continuous wear kind (actually it would have to be two boxes since my eyes' prescriptions are completely different). It'd be nice to be able to crash at people's houses and not have to worry about lugging along your case, solution, and glasses.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> That's what the lanyard is for. Makes you look dignified, too.
> 
> *Back when I was young and foolish (as opposed to old and foolish, my current condition) I thought girls looked more intelligent with glasses than without them.* I eventually realized that most girls didn't want to look _intelligent_.
> 
> ...


I still get comments like that when I take a break of my contacts for a day or 2 . "You look more intelligent with glasses!" What the hell does that mean? Is it supposed to be a compliment? Because when I hear that it's like they are saying that I looked/sounded stupid before.

I don't know but, I usualy think a person is intelligent or smart after I hear them talk or when they show it. Not when they put something on their face that otherwise they wouldn't see anything in front of them .


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Which contacts brand do you have? I have Acuvue Oasys, which I love and can wear for a very long time (+16 hours) without any discomfort, although I can't sleep in them without dryness and irritation in the morning. I only wear my glasses for the walk from my bed to my bathroom counter . I need to re-order soon and I'm considering trying out a box of these 30-day continuous wear kind (actually it would have to be two boxes since my eyes' prescriptions are completely different). It'd be nice to be able to crash at people's houses and not have to worry about lugging along your case, solution, and glasses.


I have a brand called Air Optix, they are breathable contact lenses for day and night. You can wear them continuously for 30 days. My mom once started saying she wasn't sure of how safe they were to wear for 30 days without rest, so I went to my doctor and asked him about it. He said they are completely safe.

I'm already used to sleep with them and I never feel that they are dry, but I still put some eye drops occasionaly. You will forget that you have them on  (Just don't forget about it after 30 days have passed, because it's recommended to change them then ).


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Jan said:


> I have a brand called Air Optix, they are breathable contact lenses for day and night. You can wear them continuously for 30 days. My mom once started saying she wasn't sure of how safe they were to wear for 30 days without rest, so I went to my doctor and asked him about it. He said they are completely safe.
> 
> I'm already used to sleep with them and I never feel that they are dry, but I still put some eye drops occasionaly. You will forget that you have them on  (Just don't forget about it after 30 days have passed, because it's recommended to change them then ).


Those are the ones I've been looking at. I guess I'll talk to my doctor and see what he says!

Aren't contacts just a *miracle*? Glasses people don't know what they're missing!  I have pretty severe myopia so pretty thick lenses, so I was never able to get the cool half-frame glasses or frameless Palin glasses or anything.

As for laser eye surgery, definitely waiting till my 40s or so at least. By that time hopefully they'll have perfected it or have something better. Heard too many terrible experiences to get it right now (also some really great ones too though).


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I am legally blind, and have a special lens glued on top of my left eye glass.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jan said:


> That's exactly what happened to me :lol: I had no idea that my sight was bad till I went to the doctor to check when I was around 12 years old. I came outside with glasses and started saying to my dad: "Wow, do things really look like this? I can see every detail!"
> 
> After 2 years I got tired of wearing glasses all the time and got some contact lenses. Once you wear those you never go back! I have those contacts that last an entire month without taking it off, so it's very rare that I ever put on my glasses. I'm not even used to them anymore, if I wear them for a day or 2 the pressure on my nose really annoys me :lol:.


I have thought about it, Jan - one downside to my wearing specs is when someone says 'has anyone ever said you look like John Lennon?' It happens quite a bit so I have to be a little sarcastic and reply 'D'you know something? You're the first to mention it....' Perhaps if I got my hair cut and trimmed my sideburns shorter it might help as well...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

When I put my glasses on, I see shapes. When I take my glasses off, I see blobs.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jan said:


> [...]
> I don't know but, I usualy think a person is intelligent or smart after I hear them talk or when they show it. Not when they put something on their face that otherwise they wouldn't see anything in front of them .


Yep. There is the truth, and there is the perception. Next time you get that remark, whip off the specs dramatically and ask: *You mean I look stupid now?*


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

There was a funny satire of that on Curb Your Enthusiasm the other day, where black people who wear glasses are seen as much smarter and are more respected by white people.

I have actually worn glasses on purpose to job interviews and to meet certain people before.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Without glasses I can't even know in which language is written: English? French? Spanish? Russian? Italian?...Even Hebrew and Chinese! I sarted when I was 40...now I'm almost 60!

Martin, 4 eyes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you trying to suggest that I may not be perfect?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Are you trying to suggest that I may not be perfect?


Your eye teeth _are_ a bit prominent.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Your eye teeth _are_ a bit prominent.


That's just how they should be. It's everyone else who is imperfect.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Those are the ones I've been looking at. I guess I'll talk to my doctor and see what he says!
> 
> Aren't contacts just a *miracle*? Glasses people don't know what they're missing!  I have pretty severe myopia so pretty thick lenses, so I was never able to get the cool half-frame glasses or frameless Palin glasses or anything.
> 
> As for laser eye surgery, definitely waiting till my 40s or so at least. By that time hopefully they'll have perfected it or have something better. Heard too many terrible experiences to get it right now (also some really great ones too though).


They are a miracle yes . You should get those.

My dad is always trying to scare me with a strange case that happened here 2 years ago or so. This foreign doctor performed a few eye surgeries with drastic results, some people even became completely blind.  I want to think that it was just an extreme case, considering the doctor wasn't trustful. Besides, I think you're supposed to do one eye at the time, just in case it goes wrong you won't affect both eyes, I'm not sure if it's true tho.



Hilltroll72 said:


> Yep. There is the truth, and there is the perception. Next time you get that remark, whip off the specs dramatically and ask: *You mean I look stupid now?*


I will definately do that next time .


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

There should be a way to pick both contact lenses and eyeglasses on the poll.

No, I don't mean wearing them at the same time. 

But I think there's a certain comfort in wearing contacts (Acuvue Oasis one-days for the win!) in social situations - at least, I don't have to feel nerdier than I already am. I think glasses naturally create a different sort of facade for the person who wears it, which can sometimes be intimidating or make others feel uncomfortable.

Also, it's nice to feel like one has 20/20 vision even though one does not. 

I do wear glasses when I'm not out the doors though, and for interviews too!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

well, lasik surgery is just like pulling out one of your teeth here. it's common.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I am extremely photosensitive therefore I need sunglasses or tinited lenses but this one not an option. 



sospiro said:


> Anyone here had laser treatment? Sounds scary.


A friend of mine has had it done, not scary at all. I imagine there is a small risk and I wouldn't take the risk unless I was almost blind anyway.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have worn eyeglasses since childhood for an astigmatism so contacts would not help. Have also has Cataract surgery which worked fine.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> I have worn eyeglasses since childhood for an astigmatism so contacts would not help. Have also has Cataract surgery which worked fine.


There are contacts for astigmatism, although I don't know how well they work. They also have bifocal contacts, although I don't know how well those work either... hopefully quite well so I don't have to go back to glasses when I'm older.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Sadly, I have reached an age where I have to wear contact lenses for my short-sightedness AND reading glasses for close-up work.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Worn glasses since I was 8 (46 years ago), had to add reading glasses about 2 years ago. Can't bear the thought of lenses or surgery.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Jan said:


> They are a miracle yes . You should get those.


Well, officially wearing my first pair of Air Optix Night & Day. They feel amazing so far, I guess the true test will be tomorrow morning though!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I would not trust laser surgery. In the last survey I saw, which covered people in the UK who had had laser treatment, one in six said they regretted it. I can't find the survey, but I remember the most common reasons people gave for wishing they had not had the surgery were persistent irritation and dryness, and difficulties with night vision. Some of them had to give up night driving.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Couchie said:


> There are contacts for astigmatism, although I don't know how well they work. They also have bifocal contacts, although I don't know how well those work either... hopefully quite well so I don't have to go back to glasses when I'm older.


I wear my close up vision lens in my left eye and my far vision lens in my right eye. I am so trained that I switch focus from eye to eye without a hitch.

I am severely nearsighted but, now that I am of an age where many people start losing their far vision, my eye doctor states that my eyesight is improving...two checkups in a row now.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Couchie said:


> There are contacts for astigmatism, although I don't know how well they work. They also have bifocal contacts, although I don't know how well those work either... hopefully quite well so I don't have to go back to glasses when I'm older.


Thanks Couchie I have not heard much about them and have no idea how they work. After wearing glasses for so many years I would probably feel lost without them. Also my eyes are sensitive and water frequently so I think lenses might drive me even more crazy than I already am. Besides, I like that owlish look.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually, no glasses as yet......................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Had cataracts, so both eyes have fixed-focus plastic lenses. I wear glasses outdoors and driving, but indoors I leave the glasses on a shelf. One eye focuses about 10 inches out, the other about 8 feet out. Focus for the computer is great even if sitting 2 feet from the screen. There is greater depth of field for the farther focusing eye so I can read clocks across the office, etc. My glasses have a dummy lens in the far focus eye, and a distance lens in the near focus eye. With that I can easily read the instruments while driving a car.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ My wife has had cataracts done in both eyes too


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ My wife has had cataracts done in both eyes too


Did she get the mono-vision (different focal lengths) and how does she like it?

The surgery was a cake walk for me, easy prep, done in 10 -15 minutes per eye. I waited nearly 18 months for the second surgery.

I discovered some people don't like to hear how they stick pointy instruments into the eyeball to achieve the lens implant.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Did she get the mono-vision (different focal lengths) and how does she like it?
> 
> The surgery was a cake walk for me, easy prep, done in 10 -15 minutes per eye. I waited nearly 18 months for the second surgery.
> 
> I discovered some people don't like to hear how they stick pointy instruments into the eyeball to achieve the lens implant.


yes went well for her also both eyes being done about 12months apart. Not sure if she had mono-vision (typical husband) but she wears glasses for reading?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Going blind. Gets worse in the summers.


----------

